# Coolest Sci Fi Weapon?



## Clark Kent (Nov 27, 2008)

*Coolest Sci Fi Weapon?
By Silent Bob - 11-27-2008 11:36 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

What's the coolest sci fi weapons?


Starting a list, will open the poll in a few days.

Here's my list, add yours 


Star Wars - Storm Trooper Rifle
Star Wars - Light Saber

Star Trek - Phaser

Battlestar Galactica (Original) - Colonial Blaster

Babylon 5 - PPG

StarGate - Zat nik'tel
StarGate - Staff Weapon

Krull - Glaive

Dune (Movie) - Weirding Module

DOOM - BFG 9000


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2008)

Clark Kent said:


> Krull - Glaive



Cool!



> Dune (Movie) - Weirding Module



Ugh!

My choice: The Gun, from _Logan's Run_. _Nobody escapes a homer..._


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2008)

In demolition man that gun wave thing was cool


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 27, 2008)

The Rail Gun from the movie "Eraser"


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> The Rail Gun from the movie "Eraser"


 
Yea that was a great one as well


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 27, 2008)

I only want a light saber.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 27, 2008)

Nothing beats the Lightsaber. 
The Minigun Jesse Ventura carried in Predator was BAD ***! 
But, as a weapon, nothing beats the lightsaber.


----------



## crushing (Nov 27, 2008)

Lexx


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/RCGRHK406LTS-Durass-Klingon-Batleth-Sword/dp/B0006B0UXU

Star Trek bat'leth.

AoG


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 2, 2008)

The Darkvoid Device from the Deathstalker series.  Instantaneously destroys a multitude of stars on a galactic scale.  How can you beat that?


----------



## Nolerama (Dec 2, 2008)

Judge Dredd's Lawgiver.

Dune (novels, SciFi Channel Movies)- Crysknife.

The "toaster" from The Hitchhiker's Guide to The Galaxy as well as The Point Of View Gun.


----------



## grydth (Dec 2, 2008)

For somebody my age, I had way too much experience with Doom's BFG... but I always wanted the Cyber Demon's missile launcher....


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 2, 2008)

Necron Gauss flayer:



> *Gauss Weaponry* is used by the Necrons and are horrifying devices. They are magnetically based weapons that break down the target into its component molecules layer by layer and attract the molecules back to the gun at incredible speed. This creates a 'flaying' effect and can vaporise the most heavily armored warrior or blast a hole in a Land Raider. This means that even the most basic Necron Warrior has a chance to blast a hole through the heaviest armor










Lessee a puny Lightsaber stop THAT.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 2, 2008)

I have to concur with Don on this.  Way and above anything else for sheer 'cool' factor is the Light Sabre.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2008)

Poll added.  It's a multiple choice.


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 2, 2008)

Light saber all the way.  Blaster are crude, clumsy weapons.  Light sabers are symbols of a more...civilised era 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 2, 2008)

What?  No Wave Motion Gun or powered armor (like in Heinlein's *Starship Troopers*)?  Surely the Gawd Emperor would have thought to include the Wave Motion Gun!


----------



## elder999 (Dec 2, 2008)

The wormhole weapons in Farscape.......though I really dig the lightsaber, I am partial to weapons of mass destruction......*bwahaha*, and all that.:lfao:



MA-Caver said:


> The Rail Gun from the movie "Eraser"


 
Hey, I did some of the last work at LANL on that! Really:look here


At least, the last work _there_ that _*I*_ know of  (Of course, this is not and probably will never be handheld, due to the power demand, but by 2015 or so, we could see it on ships..)


_*bwhaha....haha..*_ :lfao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2008)

Ship based weapons are another poll.


----------



## Carol (Dec 2, 2008)

The Illudium Q-36 explosive space modulator!


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 2, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> The Illudium Q-36 explosive space modulator!


I think we have the winner!


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 3, 2008)

Reason.


----------



## JBrainard (Dec 3, 2008)

For some reason I knew that the Light Saber would win out. This is a forum of martial artists on PCs, after all. Do the math


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 3, 2008)

lightsaber hands down.

who wouldnt wasn a weapon that de-activated was about as long as a $5 foot long (cue corny music)

and when activated could slice through just about anything except Beskar (i know im a dork)

B


----------



## Fiendlover (Dec 4, 2008)

nothing can beat the light saber!  lol  :jediduel:


----------



## Darksoul (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL!  I just realized, I forgot the Dalek Gun.  Doh!!!!


----------



## Kreth (Dec 4, 2008)

No option for Ronon's pistol from SG: Atlantis?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2008)

Not this time around.  I hit the 20 option limit, LOL!


----------



## Blindside (Dec 4, 2008)

I never understood the fascination with the light saber.  Yay, you have a lightweight sword that apparently you need two hands to hold it, fighting with one should look like two guys conducting an orchestra, not Manny Ramirez at the plate.  Also users of said weapon tend to get their hands and arms cut off because they couldn't figure out how to make a gaurd for it.

I guess its pretty nifty for surprising drunk guys at a bar, but in a battle?  I'll take the Colonial Marines integrated rifle/grenade launcher in a sec, and turn the wannabe Jedi charging me into a bloody mist by introducing him to a couple of flechette rounds from the grenade launcher. 

"Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no substitute for a good blaster at your side."

Actually, given a choice, I'll take Heinlein's Mobile Infantry armored suit.

PS: Don't get me started on the phaser, if your weapon has the ability to shoot a sustained beam, which all the phasers were shown to have the ability to do every time they had to burn through something.  Then in a fight, you hit the trigger and wave it horizontally, you now have a infinitely long lightsaber that you run across your enemies positions and people.  I guess its not as dramatic as dodging light speed projectiles....


----------



## JBrainard (Dec 5, 2008)

Blindside said:


> I never understood the fascination with the light saber. Yay, you have a lightweight sword that apparently you need two hands to hold it, fighting with one should look like two guys conducting an orchestra, not Manny Ramirez at the plate. Also users of said weapon tend to get their hands and arms cut off because they couldn't figure out how to make a gaurd for it.....


 
You don't need two hands. There are plenty of one handed or "bastard sword" style light sabers. I have to admit, the lack of a gaurd wasn't very well thought out.

Yep, I'm a dork.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 5, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> I have to admit, the lack of a gaurd wasn't very well thought out.


 
Was watching Ep. II the other day, and there was a scene near the end where Obi-Wan, Yoda, and others were standing in an open-sided troop transport with their sabers turned on.  Occasionally, an explosion would make the ship rock and they all did that wobble to keep their balance.  Kept waiting for Obi-Wan to take someone's head off as he flailed his sword arm around.  :rofl:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 5, 2008)

I was really torn! 

BTW, you ommitted the Wave Motion Gun from "Star Blazers." Now that's really a BFG. LOL


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2008)

WMG is on the ship based weapons poll.


----------



## Darksoul (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 5, 2008)

Stormbringer.  Elric of Melnibone


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 5, 2008)

The sword Farslayer, in Fred Saberhagen's _Book of Swords_ series.

it was the first sword used to slay one of the gods, Hermes I believe it was.

One volume of the _Book of Lost Swords_ was dedicated solely to Farslayer.  It was used in a feud between two prominent families to kill each other off.  You simply hold the sword, name your enemy, and the sword disappears from your grip and reappears stuck in the heart of your enemy, wherever he may be.  No armour, no battlements, no hiding can stop it.  It's a guaranteed kill.  The problem is, it doesn't come back to you.  It just stays there until someone else picks it up.  

So these families just kept flinging it back and forth at each other, killing each other off one by one, always knowing that it's going to come back at them.  They just couldn't help themselves, the compulsion was too strong.  Hilarious.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 5, 2008)

Darksoul said:


>


Summer Glau or the swords...

(After all, she's not only Willow as depicted, but also a Terminator!  And really easy on the eyes... )


----------



## Ironcrane (Dec 18, 2008)

I really like the arsenal that the Predators themselves used.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 18, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> The sword Farslayer, in Fred Saberhagen's _Book of Swords_ series.
> 
> it was the first sword used to slay one of the gods, Hermes I believe it was.
> 
> ...



Farslayer was useless.  1 shot, isn't neccessarily gonna kill the person you set it after, and you are doomed for using it.  

Now, Sheildbreaker on the other hand... 

Actually, My favorites were Soulcutter and Sightblinder.  Go figure.

(I loved that series BTW.  In my youth I memorized all the verses about the swords and I still know them)


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 19, 2008)

Some good choices, but I gotta go with the majority and say the lightsaber too.

David


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 19, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Farslayer was useless. 1 shot, isn't neccessarily gonna kill the person you set it after, and you are doomed for using it.
> 
> Now, Sheildbreaker on the other hand...
> 
> ...


 
You raise some interesting issues, altho I believe in the books, with Farslayer it was a guaranteed kill, good enough to kill the gods.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 19, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> You raise some interesting issues, altho I believe in the books, with Farslayer it was a guaranteed kill, good enough to kill the gods.



Oh it was a guaranteed kill... but it killed the person IT thought most wronged you, not unnecessarily who YOU wanted it to kill.  It was fickle like that.  But all 12 came with their own Curse...


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 19, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Oh it was a guaranteed kill... but it killed the person IT thought most wronged you, not unnecessarily who YOU wanted it to kill. It was fickle like that. But all 12 came with their own Curse...


 
hmm.., it's been a while since I've read them, I don't remember that there was that sense of randomness.  Interesting thought tho, throws a bit of a monkeywrench into the works...


----------



## HeartofJuyoMk2 (Dec 22, 2008)

The Lightsaber, not as clumsy or random as a blaster. A more elegant weapon for a more civilized age. 

I hope you all realize that my user name makes direct reference to the seventh form of lightsaber combat--Juyo.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Dec 4, 2011)

Surely the Men In Black's memory-flash-stick could be used as an effective weapon, not to mention the noisy cricket.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 5, 2011)

HeartofJuyoMk2 said:


> The Lightsaber, not as clumsy or random as a blaster. A more elegant weapon for a more civilized age.
> 
> I hope you all realize that my user name makes direct reference to the seventh form of lightsaber combat--Juyo.



Geek!


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Dec 5, 2011)

Spider Jerusalem's bowel disruptor.


----------

